# mesothelioma



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

As I have the world interested in Mesothelioma due to my Receiving the BACh I would like to have it here for reference for anyone else that is diagnosed with the asbestos Terminal Illness. There is no cure and although I have become the first person Uk and the world, to have so much shrinkage and the Meso doesn't show in my Tumours I know it is hiding to hit back at a later day.So before time does run out I want to share as much Awareness as possible about the disease and Asbestos. I have become The Patron of Hazmat Professional Foundation As I back the lads that strip Asbestos out of Buildings to make our life safer but are in danger of Mesothelioma as the Peak of 2015 just has not happened and the figurers go up. Also I want Asbestos out of schools as we are loosing people of 20/30 It is a horror story that I have found myself in. Then there is the fight for treatment and at last drugs are appearing that seem to be having the answer to cancer. I would like to share the great day I had at the House of Lords https://rayandmave.wordpress.com/20...ma-the-british-citizan-award-for-health-bcah/


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hello Mavis


Congratulations on your award! Well deserved!


You may remember that Mr P has asbestos on his lung. Can you direct me to a help forum or similar? The doctor just says that he should come back if he starts to lose weight. Do you think that this is good advice or should he (I) be making more of a fuss to get him monitored? I remember you saying once that it does not always develop into mesothelioma. Is that still the latest thinking? Is that why they do not monitor him?


Do you still have your dog?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I am DELIGHTED to see you on here, welcome and of course, congratulations.

As you are well aware we have been with you since before you found about the nasty and your journey has been an amazing example of personal power - you have supported so many other people suffering from the same problem and tried your utmost to ensure that everyone is aware of the reasons WHY such things still occur.....

Just saying "Well done" is so inadequate - IMO it should now be Dame Mavis........

Dave and Lesley


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Great to hear from you Mavis was thinking about you today as our snowdrops are in full bloom.
Well done with your award.
Margaret and Graham


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

PatP Ray has Asbestos damage he has scarring's and air pockets but he is getting through. It would never hurt to ask to be monitored and have a scan now and again but really until breathing becomes hard to do and the fluid builds up because Mesothelioma is showing it is hard for them to diagnose. It is all down to whether you have a cancer gene and many people havent.
You could join in a forum of mine on facebook but you dont need to frighten yourselves but we are always there if things did change.
We still have a dog.He is calming down at last if a terrier ever calms down xx http://onestopmesothelioma.co.uk/index.html


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Penquin said:


> I am DELIGHTED to see you on here, welcome and of course, congratulations.
> 
> As you are well aware we have been with you since before you found about the nasty and your journey has been an amazing example of personal power - you have supported so many other people suffering from the same problem and tried your utmost to ensure that everyone is aware of the reasons WHY such things still occur.....
> 
> ...


 You have been with me through the whole 7 years with Mrs W egging me through the good and bad -what a journey phew !!!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

MEES said:


> Great to hear from you Mavis was thinking about you today as our snowdrops are in full bloom.
> Well done with your award.
> Margaret and Graham


 Yes the snow drops are just coming up again arent they and i always think of that very cold Chepstow Racecourse Brrr:surprise:


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Ohhh Mavis..........

What a delight it was to see a post from you after all this time!

Like others, I read your blog and know you to be an inspiration to us all. Your family well deserves that award.

Now you have resolved the subscription issues, please post on MHFacts more often.

.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

locovan said:


> PatP Ray has Asbestos damage he has scarring's and air pockets but he is getting through. It would never hurt to ask to be monitored and have a scan now and again but really until breathing becomes hard to do and the fluid builds up because Mesothelioma is showing it is hard for them to diagnose. It is all down to whether you have a cancer gene and many people havent.
> You could join in a forum of mine on facebook but you dont need to frighten yourselves but we are always there if things did change.
> We still have a dog.He is calming down at last if a terrier ever calms down xx http://onestopmesothelioma.co.uk/index.html


His asbestos was discovered after he had a bout of pneumonia. They just told him it was there.

Terriers are terrorists!

Pat x


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

patp said:


> His asbestos was discovered after he had a bout of pneumonia. They just told him it was there.
> 
> Terriers are terrorists!
> 
> Pat x


Asbestosis need never turn to Mesothelioma Pat as Like Ray he is escaping any more problems.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

A really great site for Cancer and a great Award winning

Hope We all need Hope

Blog http://www.chris-cancercommunity.com/we-must-always-have-hope/


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Congratulations Mavis. Your work these last years has contributed so much to mankind, and that's good enough reason for our Maker to see you through. Long make you prosper!! Since meeting you and Ray at a MHF rally several years ago, you have often been in my thoughts and I've followed your progress with interest. How nice to see you back on the forum. We love to hear from you! All the best.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Good Morning everyone It is world cancer day On February 4th so please join in http://www.cancerresearchuk.org/sup...YaAiVK8P8HAQ&dclid=CID-k7yZ1soCFcbcGwodpZMABQ


----------

